# Brian S1+ Journal



## papios (Oct 17, 2004)

Date: 10/17/04

Decided to keep a journal here to track my progress on S1+.  For those who have wanted to try something but not sure if it is worth the investment, maybe this journal will be helpful.  I tried a 5-week cycle of 4 Diol a while back with only minor gains (not sure if from the 4 Diol or just regular lifting and eating right) so going into this cycle uncertain as to what, if any, effect S1+ will have on me.  Despite not being sure if will work, I plan on going all out for the 4 weeks and keep my diet clean.  Even giving up the beer for at least the next 6-weeks.

Want to try another cycle before the "Ban" takes affect so I can stock up if I get good results.

A little bit background on myself, lifted for about 10-years in my "younger" days and took off for about 9-years.  I have now been back lifting for about 9-months and feel I have built up a base now.  Some of my stats are:

Age - 39
Weight - 181
% bodyfat - 23% (Damn those Fat Calipers - cant get it to lie)
Height - 5 ft 7 inch.
Squat - 275 for 6 reps
bench - 250 for 6 reps
Trying to dig out a tape measure to give the rest of my stats.

Will do 5 sprays in the morning and 5 in the evening.  Have 2 bottles of 6OXO for later and Milk Thistle.  Shaved my legs in order to have a large enough area to apply the S1+ (wife got a big kick out of that - I'm a hairy dude).

I live in a small South Pacific Country now so main access is a home gym I have.  It's not bad with plenty of free weights, dumbell's from 20 lb - 90 lb, flat/incline/decline bench, and set up to do lat pulldowns and a pek Deck.  So my lifting will concentrate on basic movements throughout my cycle.  Plan to keep my reps in the 5-8 rep range.  As for diet, plan on eating at least 1.5 grams per bodyweight (actually a little more, shooting for about 275-300 grams per day).

Figure I will post once a week (don't want to bore everyone with the daily grind) about my progress, effects on my mood and side affects (if any).

See you next Week!


----------



## papios (Oct 23, 2004)

*Week2*

After one full week on this cycle I have noticed the following:

Weight 179 (compared to 181 a week ago)
% Fat 21.8% (compared to 23%).  
Bench 285 for 6 reps
Squat 305 for 6 reps
Eating between 1.5 - 2.0 grams protein per pound.

The way I calculate it I gained a little more than 1/2 pound of muscle in a week.  My lifts are going up quickly.  Haven't felt a real surge in energy but I do feel stronger.  I haven't felt any sides and energy is up a little bit.

I think Week 2 will be the telling phase for me as I know it can take a while to kick in.  Still, I am happy with the increase in bench and squat.  Although not listed, I have had some good gains (for me) in all my lifts.

I do notice that when I put the S1+ on it burns my leg for about 5-minutes (no big deal).  I am going to spread it out over both my legs this week. 

I will report again next week.


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 23, 2004)

That is a tremendous increase in strength for just one week.  Impressive.  Especially given that it appears you are in a caloric deficit based on weight change.  I am surprised you didn't balloon up somewhat from the 4AD.  

You might try applying the S1+ to your lowerback.  The 1-Test is what burns so much and I find if I apply to my legs I end up getting it on my hands then touching my face etc later in the day.  So I just mainly use lowerback now.  Absorption seems no worse.

Week 3 is likely to be the telling phase as far as strength gains go.  That is when 1Test typically kicks in for most users.  Quite pleasant it is when it happens.


----------

